# طلب بسيط عن ndt



## طالب ان دي تي (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

انا شغال في شركة وطالبين مني اني اعدي اختبارات ( RT - UT NDT )

واختبار Radiation safety

وياليت لو احد يعرف معهد يعطي الكورسات هذي او مدرس 

وخاصتنا Radiation safety

[email protected] وهذا ايميلي


----------



## moneebhamid (18 يونيو 2010)

where do you live? which country?


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (23 يونيو 2010)

ياراجل انت جيت فى جمل انا واخد الكورسات دى كلها بس ياريت حضرتك تعرفنا انت منين 

عموما انامصرى وبالنسبه radiation safety دا حكومى 100 % وتمنه تقريبا 800 جنيه وللأسف مش ينفع تاخده فى اى وقت لكن حسب مواعيد معينه عندك كلية علوم جامعه عين شمس وعندك المركز القومى للنظائر المشعه 

زى ما قلتلك اكورسات محدده فى مواعيد معينه ومدة كورس السيفتى خمساسابيع ونصيحه منى اليك ما تحضر ولا يوم وفى الاخر هتاخد شهاده 

بالنسبه لكورسات الارتى واليو تى نصيحه منى اليك خد يو تى عند ابراهيم الدسوقى او خدهم كلهم فى الاكاديميه عموما انا هبعت ل رقم تليفونى وكلمنى ياخى العزيز


----------



## طالب ان دي تي (24 يونيو 2010)

يا اخوان انا بالسعوديه 

وبالمنطقة الشرقيه


----------



## moneebhamid (24 يونيو 2010)

*Integrated Training Center*

Khobar
http://www.gotoitc.com/


----------



## moneebhamid (24 يونيو 2010)

Jubail Industrial College
http://www.jic.edu.sa/Default.aspx


----------



## moneebhamid (24 يونيو 2010)

TCR Arabia
http://www.tcr-arabia.com/
Dammam


----------



## moneebhamid (24 يونيو 2010)

*Gulf Quality Control Co. Ltd*.
Tel: *03-899 9728*​ Fax:* 03-897 8078*​ Web: www.gqcco.com
Khobar
​


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (24 يونيو 2010)

لو حابب تيجى مصر عادى وتاخدها لواحدك بس يأخى الحبيب هتكون غاليه عليك شويه


----------

